# There MUST be a better way!



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

This would wear me out inside of 10 minutes!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Do they sell the remnants?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Too much work for me. Besides I'm not a big fan of pallet wood.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> This would wear me out inside of 10 minutes!
> 
> http://youtu.be/lMTIOdVp3vE


I want one! :grin:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Be great if videos like that explained just why they are doing what they are doing. 
From the first video, I got the impression they were taking pallets apart, to store the pieces thus saving storage space, and reassembling into pallets later, as needed. 
From the second video, cutting the ends off puzzled me.
From the third video, I'm just puzzled. If they were going to use the pieces for fuel, that I can understand. But if all they wanted to do was get rid of pallets, no need to use and expensive machine to shred them, it would be no problem at all to give those pallets away. There can be all sorts of good/great wood in pallets, depending on where they were made. And, if nothing else, you can always have a bonfire with the bad parts. Right now I have some cypress in my shop, taken from a pallet.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Izzy Swan made a crow bar type of pallet buster using 2 flat wrecking bars.

Here is version 1 - All wood 



Here is version 2 - Drill Powered 



Here is version 3 - An improved wood version 




They maybe aren't as quick as the fully automatic machines, but they are a whole lot cheaper to make.

Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> They maybe aren't as quick as the fully automatic machines, but they are a whole lot cheaper to make.
> Charley


A whole lot of other pluses too. Much less storage space when not being used, can use with the power off, easy to take to the pallets rather than taking pallets to the machine, and the list goes on. I've seen a number of variations on pallet taking apart tools, and think this is the slickest yet.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

One of my business partners has the patent for the "Duck Bill Deck Wrecker" and his company sells thousands of them worldwide!

Interesting story, one of the vendors is McFeeley's (the square-drive screw people). An elderly lady ordered one for her husband as a surprise after seeing it in McFeeley's catalog. When it arrived, the husband wasn't home, so she took it out of the box and was going to gift wrap it, but it looked odd to her - so she went out on their deck and tried it out. When the husband arrived at home a couple of hours later, the deck wrecker was gift wrapped; but the elderly man did not get to use his new deck wrecker - because his wife had already completed the job. She called McFeeley's to tell this and they relayed this message to us! 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Dang it! Now I'm all motivated to design and build a better mouse trap. 

I envision a pallet buster that will dismantle the entire pallet with one press of a button. I guess I'll head out to the shop and start working on the prototype later this fall. I can already see it in my mind. Now I just have to make the dang thing.

Joe



.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a deck wrecker, dismantled a 1000 square foot deck in a 12 hours.

CAD-Man


----------

